

The Redditor - community-created, unofficial Reddit magazine - maqr
http://www.theredditor.com/

======
spindritf
It's really good, both the design/composition and the content selection. It
doesn't have the kind of quality articles Hacker Monthly offers but feels a
lot like a real magazine, great for some light reading.

Here's the RSS feed for new issues
<http://theredditorissues.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default> I remember I had
troubles finding it the first time.

~~~
blhack
I don't think that's actually an rss of the issues. I hacked up a version that
will pull _just_ the PDFs recently for a guy on reddit:

<http://thingist.com/labs/make_rss.cgi>

------
SkyMarshal
It must be as thick as a phone book. They've got quite a wider range of
content to draw on than, say Hacker Monthly.

Interesting how their cover design has evolved. From issue 1 - 7, the font
alone looks like it started in the 70s and evolved to the 201x's. The newest
one looks great.

And how ironic would it be if the Reddit magazine makes more money in ad sales
than Conde Naste the magazine company did from Reddit.

------
zerovox
I'm not a huge reddit person, there's a lot of crap there and I don't have the
time to sift through it, but this publication looks pretty well put together
and well designed. The content looks pretty good, they seem to have found some
interesting and funny articles and comments.

And I didn't see any rage thingys or memes(or at least ones I would recognise)
and that is definitely a good thing.

------
Myrth
Needs some more testing on different browsers - Opera?

------
Wazowski
Fucking hell yes! It's so easy not to know about this kind of thing.

